# *Happy St.George's Day*



## Gomer

*Happy St.George's Day!

*To the 45 million people who live in England and hundreds of thousands of other English people all over the world. It's a shame we don't celebrate our national day like other countries do, but anyway... A pint of finest English ale to you all!

*¡Feliz día de San Jorge!

*A los 45 millones de personas que viven en Inglaterra y a los miles de otros ingleses que viven por todo el mundo. Es una lástima que nosotros no celebremos nuestro día nacional como los otros países del mundo celebran los suyos, pero bueno... ¡Una pinta de la mejor cerveza inglesa para todos!


----------



## ewie

Gomer said:


> *Happy St.George's Day!*A pint of finest English ale to you all!


Thanks, Gomer ~ and the same to you too (but with a Flake in it à la Boddingtons).
*flakey*


----------



## Macunaíma

Por acaso, São Jorge é um dos santos mais reverenciados pelos brasileiros, por sua associação ao orixá Oxossi no culto do Candomblé. Ao serem proibidos de praticar sua religião ostensivamente, os escravos africanos no Brasil cultuavam seus deuses sob a forma dos santos católicos, e São Jorge tornou-se assim a figura católica do "caçador noturno". Numa manisfestação curiosa de extremo sincretismo, Oxossi é muitas vezes retratado, mesmo em terreiros mais tradicionalistas, não como um negro, mas como um índio. 

Uma pena que o dia de São Jorge não seja tão lembrado na Inglaterra. Uma pena também que tenha sido excluído do calendário católico pelo Vaticano e classificado como "de existência não comprovada". Ora, de que mais se fazem religiões senão de coisas não comprovadas/comprováveis?!

Um feliz dia de São Jorge aos ingleses mundo afora.

EDIT: a propósito, descobri agora que São Jorge também é o patrono de Portugal. Eu jurava que era Santo Antônio!


----------



## loladamore

St George is the patron saint of lots of places, like, erm, Georgia (surprise!), Cataluña (San Jordi, _por cierto_, look at this thread!), where I gather the custom is to give books to celebrate his feast, . He is also the patron saint of Palestinian Christians. Following on from what Macunaíma says, there seems to be some degree of fusion with a Yoruba deity in Brazil. Or something like that. Furthermore, the same George, aka Gherghis or El Khoudi is also revered by Islam.

Anyway, St. George wasn't English and his legend is part of numerous cultures worldwide, in Europe, Asia and America. 

So, a happy St. George's Day to all those who celebrate today!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

loladamore said:


> Cataluña (San Jordi, _por cierto_, look at this thread!), where I gather the custom is to give books to celebrate his feast.


 
Both Cervantes and Shakesperare died on April 23rd 1616. Here in Catalonia, Book Day merged at some point with the celebrations for the patron saint. It really is a beautiful celebration, although it is becoming very commercial.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you, Gomer!


----------



## RIU

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Both Cervantes and Shakesperare died on April 23rd 1616.


 
No exactamente ya que en 1616, España se regía por el calendario gregoriano establecido años antes (1582) por el Papa Gregorio XIII, mientras que en Inglaterra seguían con el antiguo calendario juliano, que llevaba once días de retraso, con lo que que Shakespeare murió once dias más tarde.


----------



## Nanon

loladamore said:


> St George is the patron saint of lots of places...


... and BTW, St George is also the saint patron of the city of Moscow, although he has a different date in the Orthodox calendar


----------



## loladamore

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Here in Catalonia, Book Day merged at some point with the celebrations for the patron saint.


 
Thank you for that, tradu. It makes sense now!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

loladamore said:


> Thank you for that, tradu. It makes sense now!


 
More than welcome, dear. All the best to Mexico!


----------



## pickypuck

San Jorge is also the patron saint of Aragón and Castilla y León (and this day coincides with the day of these Autonomous Communities, then it is a public holiday there).

Besides, it is the patron saint of the beautiful city of Cáceres and every year there's a celebration where Saint George kills a dragon there.

Cheers!


----------

